# [SOLVED] Roaming profiles don't allow administrators access



## palegria (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi all,

We are currently setting up roaming profiles on our windows 2003 server and are having some problems with permissions. By default only the user will have full control and ownership of the folder and administrators cannot access it.

I was wondering if anyone knows how to change this so the administrators are the owners and the users have full control (not sure if this is possible). Right now I’d be happy with any solution that will at least give administrators access to open the roaming profile folders.

I found an article from Microsoft support (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/222043) but it only applies to Windows 2000 Server.

Any help/info/links will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and sorry if I’m in the wrong place... new to this site 
Paula


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Is this really Solved?


----------



## anaxit (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey there, Having worked in domain environments i strongly recommend that you do not use roaming profiles. They become corrupt very easily even with a diverted my docs folders. If you really have to use roaming profile you can select the top level folder that holds the profiles , right click and select properties, select the Security tab. Click the Advanced button. From the Owner tab in Advanced Security Settings, you must click on Other Users and Groups and enter the account manually. The account can be checked by using the Check Names button on the right. A list of names can be provided by clicking on the Advanced button again and then clicking on the Find Now button. Once you have taken ownership over an object, you can the go ahead and change the existing permissions.


----------



## palegria (Jun 16, 2010)

yes it's really solved. It can be done via group policy. You can make the administrator also have rights to the folder without taking the user's ownership permissions away. :smile:


----------

